# toilet 3meter/10ft restriction to SOW



## PlumberC (Sep 30, 2011)

I am having a hard time finding a way to make the fixture drain of a toilet make it to the soil or waste stack in 3m/10ft or less. The home owner insists on where the toilet must be (even though there is many of good options in which the bathroom could be arranged) im wondering if there is anything you can do to make it pass inspection with with the fixture drain being longer. (there is no where i can run a new soil or waste stack for that toilet) thank you i would appreciate feedback


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Post an intro and u will get plenty, my guess is your new in the trade...?


----------



## PlumberC (Sep 30, 2011)

ohh i didn't notice the intro thing, im on it


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

your outlet pipe of the toilet does not need to be less than 10 feet. you just need to tie your vent in within 1 meter on the vertical or 3 meters on the horizontal. After you have tied your vent in, your pipe can run as long as you need it


----------



## PlumberC (Sep 30, 2011)

my outlet im finding it hard to make it less than 3m/10ft cus the max it can be is 3m/10ft


----------



## PlumberC (Sep 30, 2011)

oh wait i read that wrong, so i can just put a vent in off the side of the toilets fixture drain before 10ft?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

As long as your vent is within 1 meter on the vertical or 3 meter on the horizontal, your drain pipe can be as long as you need it


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

PlumberC said:


> oh wait i read that wrong, so i can just put a vent in off the side of the toilets fixture drain before 10ft?


Ok wait... 

First of all, kudos to P Pat for his informative posts, although I feel I need to step in...

4th year? How long is the Plumbing apprenticeship out there? In "Onterrible", it s 9000 hours, or 1800 hours a year for 5 years. With the numbers that you provided, that would put you at about 250 hours, or just over 3 months, short of the 4th year raise...

I understand that things may be incredibly different out there, so please take my posts in the context that they are delivered in. Solely a fact finding mssion to appreciate your level of knowledge, to word the correct answer appropriately.

What is the protocol for tradeschool where you are?

Here, an apprenti must attend 3 blocks over those 5 years, which are 8 weeks in duration each. Basic, intermediate and advanced. Is your privince's system simillar? 

If it is, I would imagine that you have attended level 2... No?

Don't take offense, I'm simply surprised that the question is being raised...


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice to see so many canadians


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Semantics. Once you vent it, that pipe is no longer a "fixture drain pipe" it is a lateral.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

^^^ we don't have blocks so much as 4 years of school, 6 weeks a time with the last being 8 weeks. These new kids need like 7200 hours or similar. We can do stuff like work 3000 hours then do first an second year back to back. We also tend to have a decent number of kids move out here to get there ticket and gas ticket then move back to Ontario. 

I was required to have 5500 hours I think did years 3 and 4 back to back, was easy as a service plumber, also made the gas part very easy. So if he's got 5k hours now yes he would be a 3rd or 4th year now, and if he's lucky he may be grand fathered in under the old 5500 hour rule. That said the union out here requires it's apprentices to have 5 years in to be considered a journeymen.


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

With all due respect... I can rough a toilet in legally just about anywhere in a house, period... 

A question like this just seems like not enough experience to be figuring the job.


----------



## PlumberC (Sep 30, 2011)

Well U666A for me here in BC we do first, second, and third year which are 6 weeks each, then 4th year which is 8 weeks i think. i havent recently looked because im not doing my fourth year untill i have all my hours which im pretty sure is 8000, i dont know about when your aloud to take your schooling exactly i took my first year after i only had about 1000 then i took my 2nd year after i had about 3800, then 3rd year which i took with about 4800, they never really asked me howmany hours i had when i was signing up for school which i did find to be strange, but they must have know my hours somehow through this organization you must sign up with to do your apprenticeship called the ITA, but when i did my schooling i think the ammount of hours i needed at the time was only 6000 but they recently upped in by 2000.


----------



## PlumberC (Sep 30, 2011)

oh and after you have done your 4th year and have all the required hours you can take you final exam to get your ticket


----------



## PlumberC (Sep 30, 2011)

i cleared this up quite easily. I saw a picture in my code book that made me jump to a silly conclusion quickly without thinking it over.


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

```

```



PlumberC said:


> oh wait i read that wrong, so i can just put a vent in off the side of the toilets fixture drain before 10ft?


 I'm not from canada so i'll give it a shot, what size of vent are you using is it 2" you can go 3" if all possible. i hope thats what your talking about if its a vent issue. Where i'm here south florida and if you have a problem with a wall being to far away to catch the lav. from the w/c we up size it so you can go further. hope this helps.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

southfl plumber said:


> I'm not from canada so i'll give it a shot, what size of vent are you using is it 2" you can go 3" if all possible. i hope thats what your talking about if its a vent issue. Where i'm here south florida and if you have a problem with a wall being to far away to catch the lav. from the w/c we up size it so you can go further. hope this helps.


That's insane! In Canada, as long as your vent is within the specs stated above, you can run the drain in 3 inch a very long way, the vent only needs to be 1 1/2, unless if your vent is also the drain for the lav (wet vent) it must be 2 inch


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Greenguy said:


> ^^^ we don't have blocks so much as 4 years of school, 6 weeks a time with the last being 8 weeks. These new kids need like 7200 hours or similar. We can do stuff like work 3000 hours then do first an second year back to back. We also tend to have a decent number of kids move out here to get there ticket and gas ticket then move back to Ontario.
> 
> I was required to have 5500 hours I think did years 3 and 4 back to back, was easy as a service plumber, also made the gas part very easy. So if he's got 5k hours now yes he would be a 3rd or 4th year now, and if he's lucky he may be grand fathered in under the old 5500 hour rule. That said the union out here requires it's apprentices to have 5 years in to be considered a journeymen.


I love how our apprenticeship is almost twice as long as yours and we only have 3 school sessions and no gas, where you guys get 4 sessions and a gas license and a little under half the time... Doesn't seem right... It's amazing how the methods of learning the trade are sooooooo different, yet we are all required to write the same exam across the country!


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> I love how our apprenticeship is almost twice as long as yours and we only have 3 school sessions and no gas, where you guys get 4 sessions and a gas license and a little under half the time... Doesn't seem right... It's amazing how the methods of learning the trade are sooooooo different, yet we are all required to write the same exam across the country!


I know, so it's true you don't get your gas ticket. I used to believe in the system, but after meeting a journeymen who spent 4 years packing pipe get his ticket with no experience, another guy spend a month in the field and 4 years in the office get his ticket. To me you got a ticket great, but it doesn't mean much till you can show something other then how to roll a joint. 

Best line I have hard and use on my apprentices is check your code book (plumbing or gas) and come back talk to me. 

Plumber patt the funny part is Alberta writes the plumbing IP exam.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Greenguy said:


> I know, so it's true you don't get your gas ticket. I used to believe in the system, but after meeting a journeymen who spent 4 years packing pipe get his ticket with no experience, another guy spend a month in the field and 4 years in the office get his ticket. To me you got a ticket great, but it doesn't mean much till you can show something other then how to roll a joint.
> 
> Best line I have hard and use on my apprentices is check your code book (plumbing or gas) and come back talk to me.
> 
> Plumber patt the funny part is Alberta writes the plumbing IP exam.


I'm currently taking a night course for my gas ticket, union boys get it at the hall for either free or next to nothing...I think... I'm sure ua666 will correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm not union, I'm paying about 2500$ for the g3, then another 4200$ for g2 which is only good up to 400 mbtu. THEN I have to have 4000 hrs experience with my g2, so 2 years, and 500 of those hours must be working on 400 mbtu and above. Only after all that can I pay ,ore money for the g1 course and write another exam to fully certify me in gas.... Great system


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> I'm currently taking a night course for my gas ticket, union boys get it at the hall for either free or next to nothing...I think... I'm sure ua666 will correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm not union, I'm paying about 2500$ for the g3, then another 4200$ for g2 which is only good up to 400 mbtu. THEN I have to have 4000 hrs experience with my g2, so 2 years, and 500 of those hours must be working on 400 mbtu and above. Only after all that can I pay ,ore money for the g1 course and write another exam to fully certify me in gas.... Great system


Oh and I forgot, it's 11 months of night school to just get me too my g2


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

........and that's why I called it Onterible in another thread its not that bad here, we start our gas in 3rd year, mine was about 2 weeks of the 6 week period. We also did daily quiz's on the math behind the gas calculating btu loads and concerting to metric. In 4th year we did 6 weeks of gas work. Here's the thing for us, to get our B ticket(400,000 btu) we have to pass our IP exam first. So even if we fail our IP but pass the gas we still have to wait. 

For our 'A' ticket you need to wait 2 years after you get your B ticket before you can write it. And even then it's like 8 months of night class plus a 3 week intensive hands on practical part.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Greenguy said:


> ........and that's why I called it Onterible in another thread its not that bad here, we start our gas in 3rd year, mine was about 2 weeks of the 6 week period. We also did daily quiz's on the math behind the gas calculating btu loads and concerting to metric. In 4th year we did 6 weeks of gas work. Here's the thing for us, to get our B ticket(400,000 btu) we have to pass our IP exam first. So even if we fail our IP but pass the gas we still have to wait.
> 
> For our 'A' ticket you need to wait 2 years after you get your B ticket before you can write it. And even then it's like 8 months of night class plus a 3 week intensive hands on practical part.


So it sounds like your 'b' and 'a' tickets are similar to our g2 and g1 tickets... We don't need our red seal to get your gas. Infact I am the only plumber in my class of 12


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

We also have a 'C' ticket but you can only go upto the shut off with it, the ticket is for appliance installers.


----------

